# Moneybookers - international money transfer



## Hessi (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi there

has anyone on here used moneybookers to make international money transfers ?
what is your experience?
are they trustworthy, or is it sort of a scam?

appreciate your comments
cheers


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

Hessi said:


> Hi there
> 
> has anyone on here used moneybookers to make international money transfers ?
> what is your experience?
> ...


Are saying about Travellers cheque.
If so its surely safe. I have taken it.
..................................................................................................................................
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009 Arrived Australia May25th


----------



## Hessi (Mar 17, 2009)

hari999999 said:


> Are saying about Travellers cheque.
> If so its surely safe. I have taken it.
> ..................................................................................................................................
> Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
> ...




I am referring to their online service. I want to transfer money from Europe abroad.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Hessi said:


> I am referring to their online service. I want to transfer money from Europe abroad.


I don't know that company, but I deal with a regulated UK company, with various offices worldwide, that offers wholesale currency exchange rates to and from any currency. Available for amount of AUD 13,000 or over (in any currency). I use them personally and for my own clients. 

PM me if you'd like details.

-


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

moneybookers is really really good service.


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

Moneybookers are excellent. A lot of people in the poker community use their services since they are offshore and out of reach of local tax authorities.


----------



## Sam James (Oct 13, 2010)

Fees at 3% seems high to me...



> MONEYBOOKERS FEES
> MONTHLY SALES PRICE PER TRANSACTION
> $0.00 - $3,000.00 2.9% + $0.29
> $3,000.01 - $10,000.0 2.4% + $0.29
> ...


but I'm new and still investigating transfer options...


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

Sam James said:


> Fees at 3% seems high to me...


With no personal contact? Seems fair enough to me .


----------



## Bendickson (Oct 25, 2010)

rackspace said:


> moneybookers is really really good service.


I was preferred to use paypal instead, I found it convenient and more secure. But this is my personal assessment. I dont want to argue here. Like I said everytime I paid my bills or when I am travelling I used paypal to pay my account.

Last summer I spend my vacation in Noosa Accommodation and seems paypal is perfectly working for me. No cash to carry.


----------



## Sam James (Oct 13, 2010)

Johnfromoz said:


> With no personal contact? Seems fair enough to me .


I would spend hours of personal contact to save 2%. Or I would simply use my debit card.


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

Sam James said:


> I would spend hours of personal contact to save 2%. Or I would simply use my debit card.


Well, it,s a personal experience. I found no problems with their account useage. I guess that it really depends on personal issues.


----------

